# Remote Control - Two Tivos in same room



## summerall (Aug 5, 2001)

Is there anyway to do this?

If I put two Tivo's in the same entertainment cabinet, how would I be able to control both of them independently of one another with a standard S2 Tivo peanut remote?


----------



## Tburt (Nov 29, 2004)

summerall said:


> Is there anyway to do this?
> 
> If I put two Tivo's in the same entertainment cabinet, how would I be able to control both of them independently of one another with a standard S2 Tivo peanut remote?


You have to use two standard S2 Tivo peanut remotes (1 remote for one Tivo). Look in the manual on how to setup your remotes/tivos to do what you are asking. I have two Tivos in one room, and they work fine. They do not interfere with each other. I do not remember the steps to program/setup the tivos, but it can be done. You can buy an after market remote to use a one remote if you wish - I believe.


----------



## nova tivo (Apr 12, 2002)

See weaknees for a good summary of the different types of Tivo remotes. If you buy a replacement Tivo remote with a DVR1 / DVR2 switch, you'll be all set with one remote.

I'm not affiliated with weaknees.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

But, you still need to set each TiVo to different remote addresses as outlined in the manual.


----------



## Jestr40 (Jan 23, 2005)

JimSpence is correct. I have a stand alone TIVO and a DirecTv TIVO in both the living room and bedroom and the DVR 1-2 toggle switch works great! It is a little tricky to program (mainly because you have to cover the ir sensor on one TIVO as you program the other one) but the guide walks you thru it.


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

This link <http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/printthread.php?t=91483&p=893829> takes you to the instructions for changing the remote codes on a TiVO and it's remote.

Be aware that using a remote set to 0 will operate any and all TiVO's that it reaches. I got one of the plain TiVO remotes with the switch that weaknees sells and it works just fine for both of my DTiVOs.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=893829#post893829


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

One S2 TiVo remote will suffice. There's a 1/2 switch on it, each setting can be programmed to a unique TiVo code.

We have five in the same room now. One was a spare that I bought and lifetimed last week as a backup/eventual resale unit.


----------

